# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Bóle mięśni i stawów

## endi

Czy jeśli bóle mięśni i stawów nie mijają przez kilka dni to jaka jest tego przyczyna? Czy powinienem zgłosić się z tym do reumatologa czy do innego specjalisty? 
Ja od pewnego czasu mam z tym problemy, tzn. pierwszy raz zacząłem odczuwać bóle mięśni i stawów jakieś 3 miesiące temu ale w końcu po paru dniach przeszło więc nie poszedłem do lekarza. Teraz problem znów sie pojawił i juz nie chce tego tak zostawic, żeby nie okazało sie pozniej ze to cos poważnego.
Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------

